# AIB Tracker and Separation



## Rosie7457 (28 Feb 2014)

Hi Folks,

 I'm looking for a bit of advice please?  I separated from my husband in 2010 and have been paying and dealing with AIB solely since then.  My ex would not agree to a term extension and I was getting short term deals ie Interest Only & Forbearance on the mortgage over the past year.  Since then, the courts have awarded me the house.  All the while, AIB were advising me that I would need to submit a new application in order to remove his name from the mortgage (his name is off the deeds) and they advised me that I would not lose my tracker rate as we had gone through a separation.  Recently I submitted my own application, still being told that I would keep the tracker.  I needed to extend the term on my new application in order to meet the monthly repayments.  I got a call from AIB yesterday, telling me that because a Term Extension is required, I am now going to lose my tracker and go on to SVR.  This is going to cost me in the region of €48k extra!  Can anyone shed any light on this?  Thanks...


----------



## robert 200 (28 Feb 2014)

Here we go again , there is currently another thread on this issue , please refer .I would also contact IMHO as they have an inside track with AIB .


----------



## Rosie7457 (28 Feb 2014)

Thanks Robert and apologies - I'm new to this!  Do you have the link to the other thread??


----------



## robert 200 (28 Feb 2014)

Rosie ,
its under      LOST TRACKER FROM ICS WHEN REMOVING EX NAME


----------

